# my beautiful Boo



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I knew it was coming but I hoped for a little more time with you. 13 years went in the blink of an eye. In the end we couldnt watch you suffer and we sent you to the bridge in a peaceful sleep.

There are no words to describe how much I treasured your friendship. You were so caring and loving adopting tom as your own son even though he was a kitten. The cuddles and kisses you gave me whenever any pathetic human boy/man broke my heart. You were always so glad to see me. Even at the end once you sniffed my leg and realised it was me I got a slight wag of the tail. So many memories now all to be locked away with those of Tabby and others.

RIP my beautiful girl 27/05/1998 - 05/07/2011


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

so sorry for your loss

RIP Boo, run free at rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thankyou Zayna xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the pain that you are in right now.

RIP Boo xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thankyou Louise, I dont think any of my family have stopped crying. Its going to take a lot of time to heal xxxx


----------



## GreyWind (Jul 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss kitty pig. It will take a long time, but time is a great healer.

RIP Boo, rest easy and be at peace. She'll be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thankyou so much Greywind. I honestly cant wait to see her again xxx


----------



## sheen4r (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss, thinking of you, RIP Boo. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry I didn't see this yesterday 

I can't imagine what you're going through

Run free, Boo xxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone xxxx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

so sorry for your loss hun, RIP Boo


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry for your loss, rip boo xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you both, house just doesnt feel right


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news about your beautiful BOO

Run free at Rainbow Bridge BOO and big hugs for mummy xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news about your beautiful BOO
> 
> Run free at Rainbow Bridge BOO and big hugs for mummy xx


Thankyou for the hugs xxxx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh so sorry for the loss of boo, big hugs for boo and you also.

it'll take time.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heartfelt condolences.

Rest in peace little Boo xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your little Boo.
It is one of the hardest things to have to do, letting go of your much loved pet. It is also one of the kindest things to do.
I hope soon the memories of Boo will replace the sadness and pain you have at the moment.
The emptiness is very hard I know. 
It's also a comfort that we have a nice pet forum where we can come along and help each other through our sad times.
Sending you Hugs.

R.I.P Boo and Run Free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry Kitty_pig ((((hugs))))
Sleep tight little Boo xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

you all just made me :cryin: again. thank you so very much. it is unbelievably hard, feel like my left arm is missing  I hope she is having fun at the bridge and is a pup again, burying bones in the garden and harrassing tabby cat constantly


----------

